# which rabbeting bit



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well if it's not apparent by the question I am new to routering...

So I ask, what rabbeting bit would I need to get in order to pull off what is pictured below? I am looking to inlay some .093" thick Lexan into the rabbet. I am looking to have a 1/4" wide sholder x .093" deep. 

My second question is what would be the best way to router it as pictured? The box sides are already assembled same as the drawing.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Jason,

this is one of those questions where if you asked 10 people you would probably end up with 11 answers. My suggestion would be to get a rabbetting bit with a bearing, so that you could run the bearing up against the inside of the box and rout out the rabbet. Obviously you would need to get a bearing that left 1/4" of the bit exposed and able to cut the rabbet.

Of more importance is to support the router in such a situation. If you have a table router, then fine. Just turn the box upside down and rout out the rabbet at the bottom. This will leave the whole of the frame supported by the router table. If you don't have a table, then my suggestion would be to build a frame/support that sits inside your box sides that is the same height as the box, so that it supports the router without tipping. You would have to check the requirements of your own router to know how much clearance is required between this temporary frame and the sides of your box for the router to work correctly. I suspect you will use a few test pieces before you get the right settings.

hope this helps,
Darryl


----------



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Daryl. 

I ended up making a router table out of some laminated melamine I had stored away from who knows what project.... I will have to give it a try the way you suggested. 

As for the bit I think I found the one that will suit my cause after a little searching around. It is the Freud 32-504 1/4-Inch Shank Multi-Rabbeting Bit Set


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Have fun making our router table. I never had one until I got a table saw that had a space to accept routers on the extension. Now that I have both of them, I have been able to do so much more that my wife has even stopped complaining about how much space it takes up on the back deck.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

darsev said:


> Have fun making our router table.


Should have been "Have fun making your router table."


----------



## LuckyNumber7 (Feb 4, 2012)

darsev said:


> Should have been "Have fun making your router table."


It is pretty plain, but gets the job done. I built a 22" x 22" x 36" 3 sided box out of 3/4" ply and used the melamine for the top. I built the fence out of a couple of 2x4's that I straightened up in the TS. As time goes on I will be building a better one. For now though it is meeting my needs. 

I'll post some pics when I get it out of the shed again.


----------

